# Mares vs Geldings



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... So you know I've been looking at my options as for buying a horse go's over the last several months (I know - slow to make a decision). I've been thinking about buying a baby, breeding my mare, buying an older baby ready to train, buying a pre-trained horse etc.

I'm going to look at some foals this weekend. What are opinions on mares vs geldings please.

I'll start... a filly doesn't have to be gelded....


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer mares. I like a challenge and attitude and the extra bit of fire you get with a mare more often than you find it with a gelding. Mares can have some extra zip or attitude when they come into heat, depending on the mares. Mine get lazy.

You have to geld a colt. 

Honestly, if you have no preference at this point, then ignore the gender and just pick based on temperament, conformation and breeding. I swore up and down that I never, ever wanted a gelding, but My mare had a colt and I'm thrilled with him.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gelding. 

Less asking/wishing/hoping/praying involved. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you know, specifically, what you want in the horse in terms of final product? There is a lot of variability when it comes to buying youngsters (and breeding your own mare) in terms of what you true final product is going to be. If you have your heart set on, for example, something 16.2, then looking at horses who are already that size will keep you from potentially being disappointed in the future.

Personally, I have always preferred mares.. but as I age I am finding that having an agreeable/predictable/safe attitude - regardless of gender - is higher and higher on the list! No way to know how a youngster is going to react as an older horse, esp once hormones are involved. I have seen unflappable foals turn into big spooks as they aged and vice versa.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Geldings. You have the initial outlay for gelding the colt, but it's a one shot expense.

Fillies grow into mares and you have to deal with their heat cycles every month. Granted, some are more marish than others at that time, but purchasing a filly, you won't know how she deals with her heat cycle until she grows up and starts having them.

Plus, with a gelding you aren't tempted to breed it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A mare is only a problem if you make being in season an excuse. We've always had mares, and we've never had any problems. If you can be the leader and boss, you won't have a problem with a mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Plus, with a gelding you aren't tempted to breed it.


 ah, but that goes both ways. If the gelding turns out to be the best horse you've ever owned, a winner in the show ring and pretty much ideal in every way, he can never reproduce. My BO has had two "heart" horses, the first was an amazing gelding that would have made a great stud. He died of cancer at 22, he came from old bloodlines, there is nothing out there related to him, so its not even possible to get something with the same bloodlines. the other is a mare that turned out to be her favorite saddle horse, trusted mountain horse and winning endurance mount. She has two of her daughters and one of her sons that are spectacular, as nice, if not nicer than their dam.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Kind of like asking Android versus iPhone around here when it comes to the mare versus gelding debate, I suspect. 

Despite my last tongue-in-cheek comment, I agree it comes down to your willingness to deal with the mare-ish attitude sometimes. I'll be the first to admit that I've spent far more time on geldings myself, however there is one big beautiful Chestnut thoroughbred Clydsdale cross that I'm riding on and off now that has taught me a lot and always keeps me on my toes, despite being the most levelheaded rocksolid horse I have ever ridden on the trail, even when surrounded by a few spooky goofball geldings. 

That said, her bitchy mare attitude is certainly evident when in season. We were out for about an hour and a half hack on Sunday and there wasn't one picture in which she didn't have ****y ears because I kept refusing to allow her to stop and eat grass. 

Yes, she was very obedient and solid as always, doing everything I asked, but she also voiced her displeasure quite frequently throughout the entire ride. :wink:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> That said, her bitchy mare attitude is certainly evident when in season


 and see, I see this behavior as the exception, not the rule. My mare Pickles you cant tell if she's in heat unless she's right next to the stud. Pretzl is lazier than normal. My BO's prized mare is a bit zippier and more forward when in heat. On the farm there are a total of 15 filly/mares and one molly mule, aged 5 months to 23 years, most out in a big herd with both genders. Maybe ONE of those mares causes any sort of problems, and they are out with geldings and can smell the stud through the fence. Maybe I'm lucky? My two mares right now are the most stable, honest, trustworthy horses I've ever owned, hands down, and I trust them more than any gelding on the place.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

In my personal experience, mares have been easier to handle. They have been less herd-bound than geldings but can have a stubborn streak. Most of the geldings I've handled have been co-dependent, but once saddled were more cooperative. I've always been able to catch mares in the pasture but some geldings have given me trouble. I've noticed that geldings are more prone to sillyness under saddle whereas mares are more business like.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We have mares and geldings. Our go to horse for the kids is a mare. She is super sweet, never ever marish, even tempered. This weekend in a halter class there was stallion behind my sons mare going insane. My sons mare didn't even bat an eye. Before this mare we had a gelding that was the kids go to horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do you know, specifically, what you want in the horse in terms of final product? There is a lot of variability when it comes to buying youngsters (and breeding your own mare) in terms of what you true final product is going to be. If you have your heart set on, for example, something 16.2, then looking at horses who are already that size will keep you from potentially being disappointed in the future.
> 
> Personally, I have always preferred mares.. but as I age I am finding that having an agreeable/predictable/safe attitude - regardless of gender - is higher and higher on the list! No way to know how a youngster is going to react as an older horse, esp once hormones are involved. I have seen unflappable foals turn into big spooks as they aged and vice versa.


I should have posted that...

Background for those that don't know my deal...

I have 5 horses. (3 belong to my mom) all are kept at my house and cared for by me.

Pistol is my 30 year old QH. He's going blind and is down to about 4 teeth. He's been with me for 27 years. He's my been there done that horse. We have covered just about every discipline together. He was 15.2 in his prime.

Riley is my 8 year old QH, he's out of my moms mare. I used him for AQHA All around until he was diagnosed with navicular. We now do light riding around the house. He is 16.2.

Beauty is Ri's mom, she's an Impressive granddaughter. She is 14.3 and a sneaky mare. Hard to describe, kind and sweet and loving and sneaky and mean and nasty and gentle and ugh! She severed her tendons in her back leg several years ago. She is sound for riding but not for show. I like her mind. She's very sane.

Sierra is the kindest most gentlest TWH IN THE WORLD. She is the horse my son and my husband ride. She is never marish and always an angel. She's 8 and 15.3. She was impaled by something before we got her and has this horrific scar across her side but she has no ill effects from it.

Blue is a QH, he's 14 I think, he has a partial paralysis to his jaw but it doesn't effect him at all. He's a hunt pony, 14.2 1/2 actually, I had him carded but they wouldn't let me get away with that half inch... he's spooky and goofy though. But gentle and kind with the most perfect ground manners.

As you can see... We are truly the Cripple Creek Ranch...

SO... What am I looking for? I'm looking for a good mind. I'm looking for a sane horse with intelligence. I want one that is quiet but can be woken up if need be. I want solid strong bones and good feet. The horses I am looking at are cutting lines. The stud is 15hhs and the mares are between 14.3 and 15.1 so I'm not going to get a big baby if I go this route. They have three studs, none of them are huge. They have one that is foundation bred. 

One stud has Leo, Wimpy, Peppy, Preacher, Blondies Dude, Three Bars, etc. I don't know the ranch horse/ cutting horse lines as well so I only picked out the names I recognize. 

Another stud has Hollywood Jac 86, Hollywood Dunit, Poco Tivio, Rawhides Slvr Bullet, etc...

I like the conformation in the pictures I've seen....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer mares but since my favorite mare never had anything but colts I'm riding a gelding.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Gelding, no question. I prefer males in most species :wink: That said, I wouldn't turn down the perfect horse because it was a mare.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

My signature line says how I feel between the 2. 

A good horse is a good horse and the gender shouldn't matter. However, I do like mares more. I've rode both, been bucked off both, fought with both, and have had good rides on both. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

From the horses I have owned, stallions/geldings.

Mares are too opinionated!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Loooove my mare! when i initially started my horse hunt, I was looking for a chestnut gelding with four white socks, preferably a warmblood.....I bought a just turned 3 year old bay TB mare with a big blaze like her great great grandsire Northern Dancer.

She is opinionated, but i prefer that, she lets me know when something is not comfortable with her tack, bobs head, refuses to move forward, is the sweetest, kookiest horse I have ever had the pleasure of riding. the only way i know she is in her heat cycle is if i scratch the base of her tail, she will "present" for me lol. When it "clicks" with a mare, she will give you 200% of her effort.

My second horse (if i ever buy one) will be a mare, i was totally against buying a mare but now am sold on them =)


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm more of a mare person myself. If I looked at two horses who were equal in every way except sex, I would probably pick the mare. That being said, I wouldn't turn down a good horse no matter the sex.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

The horse I connected most with was a stallion, but keeping a stallion is totally illogical in most situations. As I don't plan to campaign a stud in the show ring, put time and effort into advertising and standing him at stud, or have a herd of mares, that rules stallion out of my horse gender options.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I love my gelding. They are less drama but if you are looking for attitude and fire, a mare


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have always been a gelding person. My older gelding was never a lovey dovey guy but he is sane. My younger guy is SO lovey dovey. He wants to be hugged and petted and loved and scratched and rubbed... My TWH mare is the sweetest most gentle animal I've ever met. She is almost cartoon characterish with her gentleness and I wonder if that's mare or if it's TWH because I have yet to meet a TWH that I didn't like...


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread reminds me of a Julie Goodnight quote. " It is true that a mare will work ten times harder for you than a gelding, but if you betray her, she'll work ten times harder against you"


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I prefer geldings, but only own mares.
Mona isn't marish at all. 
Willow, however, is probably one of the most marish horses you will ever see. Yet she's my favorite. She tries hardest for me, is completely honest in her reactions, and in spite of all her moodiness, she is one of the most level headed horses I've ever ridden. 
My lease gelding had a similar personality. He was stubborn cranky old thing, but you always felt safe on him.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Mare, gelding, not much difference really. I just get the horse I like.

The equine love of my life was a mare! But I currently own her son and he's shaping up to be a carbon copy of his mom (just lazier and more mouthy, but I haven't started riding him yet).

I've seen more 'hormonal' behaviors from geldings then mares, but my current two (both geldings) are not hormonal at all, my dad's gelding is, but neither of the two mares in the family are, but one has mastered the 'moody mare face' (nicest way I could come up with to say it), although the more training (and maybe it depends on the trainer, she really likes my sister) the less she does it. The worst 'moody mare face' I ever saw belonged to a gelding, I rode on a drill team with him and always thought he'd be such a beautiful horse if not for him looking like he wanted to kill someone.

My advice, get the one you like, don't limit yourself based on gender.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to look tomorrow. Give me advice on questions to ask and what to look for etc. I bought Pistol 27 years ago... I bred my mom's horse to get Riley... I think it's been over 10 years since we bought a horse... I'm a little rusty at the game. I bought Riley's mom from my trainer at the time so I really didn't have to ask a lot of questions since she was a trusted source....


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like I just tied it up with my vote for mares!

I know more people who prefer geldings because they are inherently more chill. I don't love when mares act like moody women but there's something about female animals that I just prefer.

You need to ask for vet records, all health concerns past or present, what the horse has been used for and why they're selling now, etc etc. I always ask the seller to pull the horse out and tack up and ride around themselves before I do it. Have them completely tack down before you try it all. Pick up their feet. Yada yada.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I love mares. My gelding was more trouble than my mares, LOL. I have no trouble with my mares being "mare-ish"; don't know if I'm just lucky or have great mares. I just love the extra "sparkle" my mares seem to have. 

As with most things having to do with horses, though, it depends on the horse and the handler/rider. Some people will have more trouble with the hotter geldings than a nice mare.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If the breeding is all similar/suitable

look at their general conformation. At this age you wont be able to see everything, but you will be able to pick out large flaws. A ugly head is an ugly head, etc.

While you are doing that, watch them interact with each other. Even as weanlings its readily apparent who is boss, who is submissive, etc. Its a good idea to get a general idea of personality.

then go interact with them. If they are people friendly you will be able to see who is stand offish and who is in your pocket, who is pushy, etc. If they are halter broke you can try some basic leading.

when you have found a few that stand out, discuss the parents and siblings with the breeder, and see them if you can. this is probably the biggest indicator of what they will be like.

When I found Pickles she picked me out. No I am not joking. Out of 4 people standing there, one of which she knew, she chose to walk away from her grain, stand next to me, and not move. None of the other fillies did this. she was not pretty, at all, plain, plain bay, half shed out in june, hay belly, scrawny neck. I'm thinking "I REALLY don't need another horse, especially one like THAT!", as gorgeous, athletic, spotted fillies mill around me. But she was fairly well built structurally, once you overlooked the fuzz, belly and lack of muscle, she had a cute head, and upon discussing it with the breeder, she had good bloodlines and parents with exceptional dispositions. So I ended up with her, and its now 3.5 years later. Not saying that that will happen to you, but it did to me, a person who doesn't believe in all that bonding mumbo jumbo. Sometimes you'll just get along with one better than the others.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I voted mares.. if asked this question a couple of years ago, I would have said geldings in a heartbeat. I never had a good experience with mares at first, most were witchy lesson horses. I seemed to get along better with the goober geldings, but I never felt a connection to any of them. I now own a mare who seems to really be forming a bond with me, and seems to want to work with me, and spend time with me. I have never had her get moody in heat, if anything she gets more like a cat (tries to rub on me more).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on my way home. It was a three and a half hour ride. They gave me a tour so I saw all three stallions, the mares, and the babies. Now I'm really confused! I think I'm down to either a buckskin filly or a putting a deposit on a next year foal. It's a champagne mare and a grulla stallion. LOVED the mare. The stallion was gorgeous (the filly is out if him)... What do u do?!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I prefer mares but somehow I have ended up with four bouncing boys and one sweet young mare. 

I have found mares to be generally less of a... menace? For lack of better word. MY geldings are not by any means poster children to the old "tell a gelding, ask a stallion, discuss with a mare" saying. If anyone needs discussing, its a couple of my very arrogant and entitled geldings. 

Over the course of the many project horses that we've had I have noticed that mares are much more laid back when I am bringing food out. Where as boys will be throwing kicks in all directions, being boys! I've also noticed the geldings needing reminders to no-nos (such as being a bucking fool when I am walking hay out) where as my mares are so HIGHLY insulted by the reprimanding that it seems to stick. I'd rather get the cold shoulder mare glare than the buck to the side of the face because a gelding was happy to see breakfast. 

Plus, a big pet peeve for me is a horse who cannot stand bugs. In my years with horses I have had one mare to ten geldings who are bothered by bugs. Maybe its the motherly gene that is more tolerant to pests? Whatever the case, I love that about them. 

Among other reasons. But, I guess I love my crazy boys too.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I love geldings because they're so laid back and consistant and generally I have thought mares to be too moody, but my new mare is really proving me wrong on that one. I think it really just depends on the individual. We have a mare that's really moody and aloof and a mare that's really consistant and social. Before I had my mare I would have said geldings, but now I'm not sure...mares are great too!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

We have two mares. Mom's horse is just like a gelding, very sweet, never any issues. Only acted mean to one horse ever that we used to ride trails with, a smaller mare. Not really sure why, but the mare had a lot of health issues and there were a lot of horses that did not like her.

My mare is stereotypical mare and can be difficult, used to have a kicking problem, but I love her. She is so smart and will put her heart and soul into anything you ask her to do as long as you are fair with her. I'm thinking about putting her on the herbal mare supplement, as once we moved away from the geldings she wasn't as difficult. If her cycles are as bad as mine, I can relate and don't blame her as much!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

While I absolutely would not pass up a gelding if I were considering a new horse, I am a bit partial to mares. 

Yes, some have a little attitude and many will let you know their opinion on things, but I appreciate this about my mare. I think it gives her some spunk! She does have her marish moments though... yesterday another mare got too close to her hind on a trail and she let everyone know she wasn't happy about it. She's also one to make mean faces at other horses. Not nice!

But if a mare is dangerous or unmanageable... I seriously doubt it's simply because she's a mare. I'd guess there was something else going on with training, behavior, health/hormones, etc.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Would you buy one in utero?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

No! Too many things that could go wrong. I've bought plenty of weanlings though.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm down to either a buckskin filly or a putting a deposit on a next year foal


 well, its really about how much you like the buckskin filly. I'm not a big fan of putting a deposit on something that's not born, out of 4 mares last year, the prized mare lost her foal at very close to full term, and the paint mare with loud markings had a completely solid foal. I told my mare she was having a filly and she gave me a colt out of spite:lol:

you take a big risk on the foal being born healthy and correct, and then you may not like the temperament. I would pick something there now, or if you really didn't like anything, leave it till next year and go see them as foals in the summer, and put a deposit down then.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

For personal reasons, I don't ever want to have to deal with a foal. 

No matter the circumstance, nothing is going to get my gelding pregnant. With a mare, it can happen either that you buy her and discover later that she's pregnant (ok, if you buy a 6months filly there's no chance of that), or that the neighbor stallion escapes from his paddok and takes care of things.

Nope, not a thing I want to risk. That's just me though. Some people like the option of having a foal someday.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What if I get something in writing that says I can get a different horse or my money back should something go wrong?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> What if I get something in writing that says I can get a different horse or my money back should something go wrong?


 you should of course if that's the route you want to go, and I think that's usually the way it goes with this sort of purchase, but that makes no allowance for temperament, color or any of the other factors. You are much better off to pick something on the ground already that you can evaluate, rather than gambling on getting the foal you want. That said, it is exactly that gamble that every breeder takes(myself included) when they breed their mare, but if I had the option to pick which foal I got(out of the cross I wanted) instead of hoping and praying for a sound, correct foal that I liked, I would have jumped at the chance to cut the gamble out of the equation.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did it. I committed to one. I pick it up in a couple weeks...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We must have pictures.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

All my purchase decisions are based on the horse itself, not what's between his/her legs. I've worked angelic mares/geldings/stallions, as well as hellion versions of each.

If by some random fluke a mare & gelding were absolutely equal as far as performance ability, ride-ability, personality, beauty and price, the mare would win only because of the potential for breeding.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you going to keep us in suspense as to which you got?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL. I don't want to post any pictures until I actually hand over the money and put "it" in the trailer. I will tell you that I looked at a couple filly's and a couple colts. I also looked at a really pretty champagne mare that was bred to a grulla stud.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw on another thread what you are getting (today by what you posted there). I won't mention what because I'll leave that up to you. But you had better post some picks SOON! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a three and a half hour drive over the mountains and into the mountains to get there so we came home a different route. It ended up taking about 5 hours to get home but her was quite the champ!

Made it here w/out a scratch. I'm trying to be good and just leave him alone. I've petted him and loved him and fed him and picked up his little feet and want to run back down there again to play some more! 

I will try to get better pictures tomorrow. The first is him when we got him, then while he was on the trailer, he was so quiet, just kind of looked out the window and then every now and then he would wander from the front to the back but he never lost his footing or looked upset... The last is at home after he moseyed off the trailer and introduced himself to Riley. I hope he stays this quiet.

He is registered Dun but he may be a grulla. His eyes are greyish instead of brown.... I guess we'll know in the spring.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks to be a buckskin dun! Very nice choice!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

He looks nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Super cute, congrats!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

I prefer mares! My reason is because they are always trying, and they are very competitive I think. I barrel race and when I run a finished gelding I get consistency, but running a finished mare you are surprised time to time as they improve there turns, and maybe run faster. Mares just have a lot more attitude and to me that is a good thing for competing.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with the person who posted about mares working ten times harder then a gelding but will work against you if you make them mad. 

My mare and I started off rough, she had zero trust for anyone. Well now she will look at for me reassurance and once I tell her she is going to be okay! 
I have worked with plenty of geldings and owned many, and not a single one work out. I had one gelding that was a dream, finished barrel horse at 5 years old and just calm as could be. However there was no pushing him to go any faster then his fastest. I could kick and kick all I wanted, use my over under all I wanted and he did not go any faster. He was a consistent 2d barrel horse and hit the bottom of the 1d on occasion. But I just did not have fun making the same exact run each time.

Now I have ran a mare who was a consistent 2d barrel horse but if you rode her hard and pushed her you would place in the top five of the 1d


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

I've never met a mare I didn't like, couldn't handle, or who hurt me.
All but a couple geldings I have ridden and been around has given me issues, hurt me, or just been a pain.
I'm not saying there aren't good geldings out there but in my 20 years of life I haven't met many.
I feel like mares especially those who have had a foal are more grounded while geldings are more goofy. I never blame horses when I get hurt because I should be paying attention and be prepared but things always seem to happen with geldings. Maybe me and geldings just clash lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hee hee... he's a good boy!


----------

